# Other Animals > Other Amphibians >  Fire bellied newt won't eat

## india7

Sorry to ask so many questions!

My fire bellied newt hasn't eaten in 4 days (since I got him). I gave him some freeze dried blood worms, but he either hasn't touched them or ate one, I'm not quite sure. Should I take out the excess food or leave it in for him later? What else should I feed him? He's temporarily in a tiny tank, all water and a rock. Thanks!

----------


## John Clare

Get frozen, no freeze-dried.  I suggest you go to caudata.org and do a search - there has to be a hundred threads on this topic.

----------


## scribbles

I would try earthworms. They're all mine will eat.

----------


## ralphie

*Ralphie's riduculous comments have been deleted and he has been* *warned.** I leave this message here so Azhael's response makes sense.* 
*I suppose I could have just deleted it, but I wanted to really send a message that stupid, juvenile behavior will not be tolerated.* *Its one thing to have a sense of humor, but when one starts posting stupid comments, especially when no one here really knows who you are, it doesn't come off that way and you look like a troll.*
*I am giving Ralphie the benfit of the doubt and going easy on him for now.* 

*Kurt Kunze*
*Deputy Administrator*

*Update: I have banned Ralphie after more-troll like comments in a private message to me personally. Let this be a warning to all trolls, we will not tolerate any rude, ridculous, or offensive remarks to any of our members.* 

*Kurt Kunze*
*Deputy Administrator*

----------


## Azhael

I really really hope that last one was some kind of joke....

Do what John, said, both going to Caudata.org, and get frozen bloodworms.  If those fail, you can try with a variety of foods such as waxworms, crickets, tubifex, silkworms, brine shrimp, daphnia, feeder fish, small slugs.....

----------


## Jace

> I really really hope that last one was some kind of joke....
> 
> Do what John, said, both going to Caudata.org, and get frozen bloodworms. If those fail, you can try with a variety of foods such as waxworms, crickets, tubifex, silkworms, brine shrimp, daphnia, feeder fish, small slugs.....


I have had a lot of luck with my newts with frozen blood worms, shrimp and krill.  The krill I had to cut up for smaller sizes and I handfed for several days.  I noticed that if the food did not move at all, my newt was not interested.  As well, take out any food after so many hours if it is not eaten.  Food can begin to rot and foul up the water quickly, and that can cause added stress to your little one.  Best of luck.

----------


## Mark

Keep the water quality good, check its not too warm and try to get hold of some live food, I have kept a few species of newts and they all liked live bloodworm, I suppose these are the same thing as in the UK (aquatic midge larva). I once helped with some research into newt breeding sites and spent hours counting newts in ponds, I noticed they often seemed to be eating things that I couldn't see because they were so small, I wasn't very close, so I wonder if even quite large newts wouldnt eat small things like daphnia.

----------

